# questions re crinone gel



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Have been using progesteron injections since 24 dec and have been told to start using crinone gel from tomorrow (Saturday) as my bum is getting so bruised and numb in places.
Having got this far so far am abit scared in changing medication so i was wondering if it was important in using the gel at the same time each day and is there a certain amount of hours you need before each dose.  Sometime people say you need to lie down for 30mins after using, is this recommended?

Hope you can help and put my mind at rest.

Thanks, Sue x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Crinone gel is just another form of progesterone so there is no problem with switching from injections to the gel. You should try and take it at roughly the same time each day to keep the levels of progesterone in your body at a good level. You don't need to lie down after using it (its designed to stay in place long enough for the drug to be absorbed into the body), however if you fancy a wee rest every day then no harm in having a half hour break  


Best wishes
Maz x


----------

